# OMG, steep and cheap for bikes...



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

www.chainlove.com

I am in trouble now....


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

oooohhh nooooo!!!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

wow awesome find formica!


----------



## cmaas73 (May 26, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

gabrielle said:


> oooohhh nooooo!!!


What gabrielle said...

Wife O'mojo will be diggin' her new Pearl Izumis though.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm doomed.


----------



## socalbikegirl (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh Larwd, someone hide my credit cards.


----------



## zuehls (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep, the spending has started. ChainLove already started taking my money but the much needed new Pearl Izumi shorts will be great!


----------



## Mtnchick (May 28, 2008)

I just found out about chainlove this morning. Definitely will be checking it out as often as I do steepandcheap. 

DANGEROUS!!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Chain Love!*

I bought the first offering I saw - Pearl Izumi shorts. Then I bought a full-faced helmet! Now that I have the helmet and complete body armor (pink Rock Gardn), I am going to tackle some serious downhilling this season!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Question about RSS feeds. I loaded the one onto my Google home page. Anyone know why it lists three items? I've never loaded a RSS feed before, I don't really get how it work or why it shows more things than are on the site.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

there's a cart?! does that mean multiple items on the same shipping bill? oh, crack.


----------



## mtb888 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh noooooooo... this is way too good. Can't wait for the next deal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Took the plunge, nice ladies' tank MTB jersey for $12.99. SAC logins work, no need to make a seperate account.

;-)


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

*hey pinky's*

On Chainlove right now - only med and large left though... Sugoi wind jacket


----------

